# Happy Birthday Les:-)



## Hot Space (Apr 1, 2007)

Have a good one m8 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 1, 2007)

Haha, u got me, 41 years old and I still got all my golden flowing hair and most of my teeth...

Let the ribbing begin... All jokes taken with a shot of Jagermeister to ease the pain, knowing how lame ass all u fu*ckers are...


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 1, 2007)

Thats strange as I've still got my golden stained coloured teeth and flowing nasel hair m8


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 1, 2007)

Reminds me of that famous line from Das Boot...


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 1, 2007)

What? 'Mind where you putting that torpedo lad you'll might have someones eye out with that'


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 1, 2007)

Pilgrim: 
"Hey, have you got any hairs up your nose?"

Frenssen: 
"Why?"

Pilgrim: 
"I've got some up my ass. Maybe we can tie them together?"


----------



## timshatz (Apr 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday Les. 41 means you are now closer to being able to collect Social Security (59.5) than you are to being able to drink legally (21). Sucks, but it's true. 

That realization, in an of itself, is worth a shot of Tequila.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 1, 2007)

Haha, thanks Tim....


----------



## v2 (Apr 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday Les...
paris hilton sings happy birthday to hugh hefner Video - Grouper


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks V, I appreciated that....


----------



## plan_D (Apr 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday! I haven't got anything else to say about that.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks..


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks Gnomey...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 1, 2007)

Happy A Year Older Day!


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 1, 2007)

You may be a year older but you're stsill not getting a birthday kiss


----------



## Chief (Apr 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday Les.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 1, 2007)

How cute - Birthday wishes for a grown man...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks fellas...


----------



## Heinz (Apr 1, 2007)

although new here I'll join in wishing you a happy birthday....


----------



## davparlr (Apr 1, 2007)

timshatz said:


> Happy Birthday Les. 41 means you are now closer to being able to collect Social Security (59.5) than you are to being able to drink legally (21). Sucks, but it's true.
> 
> That realization, in an of itself, is worth a shot of Tequila.



You've got to be kidding me. By the time he gets to collect SS, he'll be 75 years old and forgot what to use it for!

Happy Birthday, Les. I hear 50 is the new 30!!! So you have a lot to look forward to.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey, Happy Birthday mate! I'll have a beer for you Dan you old bastard!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 2, 2007)

happy birthday les enjoy the party


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the wishes guys...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 2, 2007)

Birthdays are overrated. But never stopped me from participating in a good toast. Skol..


----------



## plan_D (Apr 2, 2007)

Just to make you feel great about your age, Dan...it's my birthday tomorrow...and you've got a good twenty plus years on me.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 2, 2007)

davparlr said:


> By the time he gets to collect SS, he'll be 75 years old and forgot what to use it for!



At that age, hookers and beer. If you can get it up, use it!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 2, 2007)

Holy old age Batman!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey alright pD, thats cool, Aries all the way.... Happy Birthday to u too my freind...

Matt, thats just plain wrong.... Mine is a silly one with Tom Cruise getting squirted.... Urs is just...... wrong...


----------



## plan_D (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks... I'm off to Manchester tonight to see Black Stone Cherry and Hinder, then get a BIT drunk


----------



## timshatz (Apr 3, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Holy old age Batman!



Matt, that was great! LOL.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 3, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Hey alright pD, thats cool, Aries all the way.... Happy Birthday to u too my freind...
> 
> Matt, thats just plain wrong.... Mine is a silly one with Tom Cruise getting squirted.... Urs is just...... wrong...


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 5, 2007)

Just think of it at 41 orbits around the sun on space ship earth. Now go find two twenty-one year old girls to ease the pain.


----------



## Udet (Apr 5, 2007)

Although embarrisingly behind schedule, here it is:

My birthday present for you Dan. Best wishes and go get another 41!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 5, 2007)

UGGHHH I would hate to wake up to that wildebeast! What is it, by the way?

Oh and happy belated B-Day pD.


----------



## Udet (Apr 5, 2007)

Who was that first line directed at?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2007)

Your picture.... (and he is right)


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for the wishes guys.... Sorry Udet, u can keep her, I gots my own man....


----------



## Udet (Apr 6, 2007)

Gnomey...you wish she would stare at you for more than 0.5 seconds.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 6, 2007)

From one old fart to another, happy birthday. Here's to many more years of cold beer and big titties. From what I can see of that pic up there, you're doing alright in the department...

Enjoy! Don't do anything I wouldn't do...oh wait...you probably already have!


----------



## timshatz (Apr 6, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Thanks for the wishes guys.... Sorry Udet, u can keep her, I gots my own man....



Now THAT is what makes a birthday happy! Socks, underwear, tickets to a game, whatever. I really don't need any of that crap. If I want it, I'll go buy it myself. But it takes two to tango and have any fun doing it. 

Good job there Les...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm deeply disturbed with Udet's present. She looks... well... undead. Not sure if I should cut its head off or drive a stake in its heart.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2007)

Udet said:


> Gnomey...you wish she would stare at you for more than 0.5 seconds.


Not really she looks exactly like what Matt says...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 6, 2007)

Yep, looks like she should be sniffing bags at the airport...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 6, 2007)

Or huffing gas.


----------



## Udet (Apr 6, 2007)

The photo was taken during a fashion parade in Beijing; that should explain the make up, clothing and attitude.

Well, 1.82 mts tall, 55 kgs, slim firm body...see her wearing a bikini and you might comprehend.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks Tim....


----------



## timshatz (Apr 6, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Thanks Tim....



Thanks Nothin'! Well done my Man. The official attaboy from Pa. 

Sierra Hotel.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 6, 2007)

Udet said:


> The photo was taken during a fashion parade in Beijing; that should explain the make up, clothing and attitude.
> 
> Well, 1.82 mts tall, 55 kgs, slim firm body...see her wearing a bikini and you might comprehend.



Models. Looney as they get. All the weight control stuff drives them over the edge. She looks it. Two things I don't want my daughter (all of three months old) to turn out to be. A lawyer or a model.


----------

